# Alternative for Oatmeal in the am



## basskiller (Jun 27, 2015)

Alternative for Oatmeal in the am 

 Let me hear it??? Give us some alternatives???


----------



## basskiller (Jun 27, 2015)

carb substitute


----------



## animale66 (Jun 27, 2015)

Fiber One cereal - has more actual fiber than oatmeal. 

'fo realz.


----------



## BurlB2 (Jul 10, 2015)

Toasted Ezekiel bread. They make a cinnamon raisin version that's pretty tasty.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

Kashi go lean honey flax almond 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

The substitute would depend on why your eating oatmeal and why you want to replace it. Fiber, carbs, or protein. Are you looking to replace instant oatmeal, flavored, or real quaker oats.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

I personal would never replace my oats. Put in a blender with fruits, maybe some peanut butter if you want more protein. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> I personal would never replace my oats. Put in a blender with fruits, maybe some peanut butter if you want more protein.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We put ours with milk, eggs, peanut butter and whey protein, sometimes with a banana if we remember to buy some more when we run out.

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow, eggs with oats.... Never thought about that.... Cooked? Boiled? Raw?


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> Wow, eggs with oats.... Never thought about that.... Cooked? Boiled? Raw?


Raw. I have really bad ADHD so i have to mix up my meals or ill fall off my diet completely. When that happens ill have some eggs with swiss and jasmine rice.

But when i have shakes its all raw. We buy our eggs local or organic so we dont worry about the whole avian flu outbreak lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Props to you, no matter how dedicated I am to my meals, I couldn't stomach just the thought of raw egg. I always have boiled eggs for my snacks. Keep a bunch in the fridge to grab when hunger hits... Always looking for replacement snacks with the same punch.


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Turkey, eggs, oats, and bananas are my survival.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> Props to you, no matter how dedicated I am to my meals, I couldn't stomach just the thought of raw egg. I always have boiled eggs for my snacks. Keep a bunch in the fridge to grab when hunger hits... Always looking for replacement snacks with the same punch.


Im trying to get back into it. I had my tonsils taken out and my diet was applesauce, jello, pudding and ice pops. For two and a half weeks. Lol I've pushed out a baby and tonsils are still the worst pain I've ever been through.


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol, hopefully I don't ever experience it..... Well either one I guess haha


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> Lol, hopefully I don't ever experience it..... Well either one I guess haha


Not something i would wish on my worst enemy. Not saying men are the weaker sex, but women aren't exactly pansies either.

Well....at least not all of them.


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 6, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Raw. I have really bad ADHD so i have to mix up my meals or ill fall off my diet completely. When that happens ill have some eggs with swiss and jasmine rice.
> 
> But when i have shakes its all raw. We buy our eggs local or organic so we dont worry about the whole avian flu outbreak lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


Try liquid egg whites. And add some greek yogurt to that shake. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

irish1987 said:


> Try liquid egg whites. And add some greek yogurt to that shake.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Ill have to try that. Thanks for the advice 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 6, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Ill have to try that. Thanks for the advice
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


I think i gave kronik my breakfast shake recipe a while back.  But here it is 

1 cup egg whites 
3/4 cup oats 
1 scoop protein powder( chocolate )
1/2 cup vanilla greek yogurt (low fat)
Ab 3 tbs pb
1/2 cup whole milk
2 tsp honey

104 g carbs
84 g protein 
24 g fat
951 cals. (According to my fitness pal)

Obviously you would have to adjust to your needs but you get the idea
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

irish1987 said:


> I think i gave kronik my breakfast shake recipe a while back.  But here it is
> 
> 1 cup egg whites
> 3/4 cup oats
> ...


Yea its similar but theres a lot of things in here that are missing. Need to definitely try with the yogurt and honey

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 6, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Yea its similar but theres a lot of things in here that are missing. Need to definitely try with the yogurt and honey
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


It takes about 3 min to make and blend that and another 2 maybe to slam it down. Breakfast done in 5 min tops  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

irish1987 said:


> It takes about 3 min to make and blend that and another 2 maybe to slam it down. Breakfast done in 5 min tops
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I might sub the whole milk for almond milk. Do you have any other go to recipes? Im trying to lose weight and so what kinds of things do you jump to as far when youre cutting? Also what do you eat when you know youre not going to be able to eat again for awhile? I've heard pistachios are a good superfood but trying not incorporate unnecessary salt if i dont have to.


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 6, 2015)

sj313 said:


> I might sub the whole milk for almond milk. Do you have any other go to recipes? Im trying to lose weight and so what kinds of things do you jump to as far when youre cutting? Also what do you eat when you know youre not going to be able to eat again for awhile? I've heard pistachios are a good superfood but trying not incorporate unnecessary salt if i dont have to.


Watch the almond milk.  If I remember correctly it has alot of sugars in it. But don't quote me on that.  When I'm trying to cut fat I lower my carbs and increase cardio. And abuse clen.  But you don't need clen or anything other than getting on a diet and training.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 6, 2015)

It has sugar but not nearly as much as whole milk. The down side to almond milk is its low on protein from stores, if you make it yourself from a cup of almonds per serving then you have your protein back. If you add vanilla extract you are still lower than whole milk. Plus, no hormones added


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 6, 2015)

Lower on sugar with vanilla extract


----------



## sj313 (Oct 7, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> It has sugar but not nearly as much as whole milk. The down side to almond milk is its low on protein from stores, if you make it yourself from a cup of almonds per serving then you have your protein back. If you add vanilla extract you are still lower than whole milk. Plus, no hormones added


Have you made your own yet?  Can you tell me how?  About on average how much would it cost?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2015)

25g grass fed butter
2tbsp MCT oil
1tsp organic cinnamon 
Blend with coffee

^^^ 600 Cals


----------



## sj313 (Oct 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> 25g grass fed butter
> 2tbsp MCT oil
> 1tsp organic cinnamon
> Blend with coffee
> ...


Where do you suggest i get the MCT oil? I have extra virgin coconut oil but if i can go for something tasteless and odorless that'd be preferred


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Where do you suggest i get the MCT oil? I have extra virgin coconut oil but if i can go for something tasteless and odorless that'd be preferred



Google the real deal. Bulletproof is the best quality. CNO has microbial properties, but mct has 8x Caproic acid. Pure energy you won't store it as fat.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Google the real deal. Bulletproof is the best quality. CNO has microbial properties, but mct has 8x Caproic acid. Pure energy you won't store it as fat.


Nice. Ill definitely have to do some research on that


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 7, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Have you made your own yet?  Can you tell me how?  About on average how much would it cost?


No, bought the almonds and forgot the vanilla, will try to remember when I get off work. But will share cost and nutrition fact when I get measurements right.


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Where do you suggest i get the MCT oil? I have extra virgin coconut oil but if i can go for something tasteless and odorless that'd be preferred


Coconut alone isnt the best MCT source, its good but a true MCT is better, I use Parillo Captri now.. you want pure C8


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

I would suggest Natures Path Hemp Plus Granola..
Or Erewhon Buckwheat and Hemp.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 9, 2015)

antelope07 said:


> I would suggest Natures Path Hemp Plus Granola..
> Or Erewhon Buckwheat and Hemp.


Active duty. Cant have anything with hemp in it


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ah yeah.. makes sense, .. Both those brands probably have good alternatives.. or just straight granola maybe, I like it with rice or normal milk.. why do u need an alternative? I am guessing you want carbs/fiber?


----------



## sj313 (Oct 9, 2015)

antelope07 said:


> Ah yeah.. makes sense, .. Both those brands probably have good alternatives.. or just straight granola maybe, I like it with rice or normal milk.. why do u need an alternative? I am guessing you want carbs/fiber?


Trying to cut fat on a 14-1600 calorie diet and using my fitness pal to track my macros.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 9, 2015)

Shit my bad you were asking OP

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstythom (Oct 20, 2015)

I usually eat a half baked potato and some nuts for a stable energy boost.


----------



## ill gotten gains (Nov 2, 2015)

Rice and eggs is a favorite for me. White or brown


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Nov 2, 2015)

Grape nuts


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sweet Potatoes with eggs.


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 29, 2015)

antelope07 said:


> I would suggest Natures Path Hemp Plus Granola..
> Or Erewhon Buckwheat and Hemp.



Damn hippies...


----------



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Try sweet potatoe fries easy to bake and keeps well


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2016)

BurlB2 said:


> Toasted Ezekiel bread. They make a cinnamon raisin version that's pretty tasty.



Yes!  Maybe toss on some peanut butter if you're feeling sassy.


----------



## flood (Jul 9, 2016)

This has a significant portion of my daily carbs but like dessert. Deduct the fiber from the total carbs and not so bad.
How I make oatmeal taste...
1/2c organic oats
1/8c raisins
1/4c coconut shreds
3tbsp pumpkin seeds
3-6tbsp sliced almonds
6oz strawberry active culture yogurt
cinnamon

(optional; add Carlson's fish oil if u want. 1tbsp or grass fed butter)


----------



## jbalverro (May 8, 2017)

For comparing healthful breakfast options I think this calorie calculator site Caloriequality is pretty helpful. Can compare a range of breakfast options and get the nutrition for each whether cereal, muffins, oatmeal etc. I'm a fan.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 8, 2017)

sj313 said:


> Im trying to get back into it. I had my tonsils taken out and my diet was applesauce, jello, pudding and ice pops. For two and a half weeks. Lol I've pushed out a baby and tonsils are still the worst pain I've ever been through.




Oh oh I feel for you !!!! My son had his taken out last month and I would have never guessed how hard it is to recover from. I've heard it's a lot harder on Adults to recover from too!!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 30, 2017)

Aussie Bites are delicious.  Probably not as healthy as oatmeal but a fast nutritious morning treat.

https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Bakery-Organic-Aussie-Bites/dp/B00OD2BRKS


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2017)

Gena Marie said:


> Aussie Bites are delicious.  Probably not as healthy as oatmeal but a fast nutritious morning treat.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Bakery-Organic-Aussie-Bites/dp/B00OD2BRKS



Look who's back! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## RodneyClark (Jun 7, 2017)

Oats are the best thing for you, they fill you up at the start of the day. Sometimes for a change I have soya milk, oatmeal, honey, banana and a dash of cinnamon it's great.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2017)

RodneyClark said:


> Oats are the best thing for you, they fill you up at the start of the day. Sometimes for a change I have soya milk, oatmeal, honey, banana and a dash of cinnamon it's great.



You'll grow tits drinking soy


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

sj313 said:


> Not something i would wish on my worst enemy. Not saying men are the weaker sex, but women aren't exactly pansies either.
> 
> Well....at least not all of them.



Try ripping one of your arms off.  Yes, completely off.  The only thing holding it on was the skin.  My wrist was hanging down to my ankle.  I've been into extreme sports my entire life and broken numerous bones and suffered more injuries than I care to remember, but that was a level of pain that I didn't know existed.  I'll take 20 broken bones at once over tearing off a limb.  Fuck that hurt.  I'd never vomited from pain before.  I couldn't stop puking my guts out.

That was only 3 1/2 years ago.  They sewed it back on and today it's still a tad weaker than my other arm but it's fully functional.  It's amazing what a good doctor can do.


----------

